# Ta-Jon Babies!!!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

I really want that girl. :smheat: 

Enjoy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Adorable!


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jul 3 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800661


> http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html
> 
> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Me too! She looks just like my Milo! They are related!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That second little boy is cute too. He's going to be on the smaller side and is only 1200! Somebody grab him!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think they're all cute...but I LOVE boy #2! He's precious! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oooohhh if I could snap up that second little boy, I so would! He is so darling :wub: 

That little girl is awfully cute too. She looks like she has quite the personality from her pictures.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww too cute! I wonder if she has updated pics of them, that girl is over 6 months old! I'm sure they've grown so beautifully! :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They are ALL gorgeous!
I love the Ta-Jon look. :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Female #2 is to die for!!!! That looks like CeeCee's face!!! So very Cute!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The girl puppy is so gorgeous! I love her face! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They're all gorgeous. The little girl and my Nikki have common ancestry. (Pashes) 

Sigh...Wish I could get her!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww they are so cute but i like the girl  :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the look of the Tajon boys! :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 3 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800702


> Awwwwww too cute! I wonder if she has updated pics of them, that girl is over 6 months old! I'm sure they've grown so beautifully! :wub: :wub:[/B]



Those are the most recent pics. She sent me a few more of the little girl 2 weeks ago. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That little girl is the litter mate of my grand dog (my daughter's puppy, Presley). And Tammy has her priced lower than what my daughter paid for the sister. I get to see Presley later this week when I go to DC for a concert. I love Tajon. My Hope is from Tajon and has the best personality of any dog I've ever been around and Presley seems to be a sweetie too.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ Jul 4 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800881


> That little girl is the litter mate of my grand dog (my daughter's puppy, Presley). And Tammy has her priced lower than what my daughter paid for the sister. I get to see Presley later this week when I go to DC for a concert. I love Tajon. My Hope is from Tajon and has the best personality of any dog I've ever been around and Presley seems to be a sweetie too.[/B]


Susan,
I love Ta-Jon also, I hope to get my next boy from Tammy ! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 4 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800900


> QUOTE (msmagnolia @ Jul 4 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800881





> That little girl is the litter mate of my grand dog (my daughter's puppy, Presley). And Tammy has her priced lower than what my daughter paid for the sister. I get to see Presley later this week when I go to DC for a concert. I love Tajon. My Hope is from Tajon and has the best personality of any dog I've ever been around and Presley seems to be a sweetie too.[/B]


Susan,
I love Ta-Jon also, I hope to get my next boy from Tammy ! :biggrin: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Correction your little :wub2: right!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 4 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800916


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 4 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800900





> QUOTE (msmagnolia @ Jul 4 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800881





> That little girl is the litter mate of my grand dog (my daughter's puppy, Presley). And Tammy has her priced lower than what my daughter paid for the sister. I get to see Presley later this week when I go to DC for a concert. I love Tajon. My Hope is from Tajon and has the best personality of any dog I've ever been around and Presley seems to be a sweetie too.[/B]


Susan,
I love Ta-Jon also, I hope to get my next boy from Tammy ! :biggrin: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Correction your little :wub2: right! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smtease: :smtease: Oh Carol left me a message..
Everything is ok... :biggrin:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Boy, when breeders are willing to put varied pictures of their available puppies up for us to enjoy.... we all catch puppy fever all over again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

All those fur-babies are DARLING. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

wow they are so adorable! :smheat:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg, i just got the middle boy - male #1!! yay. tammy is so so nice and he is super adorable. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803235


> omg, i just got the middle boy - male #1!! yay. tammy is so so nice and he is super adorable. :wub:[/B]



Congratulations! When do we get to see pictures?!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

tammy has tp ship them to me. right now i need to send her contracts so i think next week?

ps. why do you think she sold them at 6 months and not sooner? do breeders normally do this?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803252


> tammy has tp ship them to me. right now i need to send her contracts so i think next week?
> 
> ps. why do you think she sold them at 6 months and not sooner? do breeders normally do this?[/B]



It is very common to hold back puppies to evaluate for show. At six months the breeder can get a much better idea at a puppies show potential. If you ask her, I'm sure she will tell you why she didn't keep this particular baby. It can be anything from size being too small or big or bite not being exactly perfect. This guy looks to be the right size, but he may have some other fault that make him not ideal for show. That however, means that you get to get a gorgeous, well bred baby!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Beautiful puppies! Anyone would be lucky to get any of these pups!!!!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww congratulations! he's adorable! i love his little topknot :wub: 

i somehow missed this thread last week

eeek i'm in extreme puppy fever again :wub: ! i would love to have another little tajon boy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jul 10 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803575


> aww congratulations! he's adorable! i love his little topknot :wub:
> 
> i somehow missed this thread last week
> 
> eeek i'm in extreme puppy fever again :wub: ! i would love to have another little tajon boy[/B]


I think Ta-Jon babies have the most adorable features. I love them so so much. She is my favorite breeder :wub: 
Ta-Jon is just the look I want, I would go with her in a heartbeat over any other. :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Friendly bump!

Both males' prices have been reduced. The Splendor/Gossip boy is now only $1200 (was $1500) 

and the Splendor/Sassafras boy is only $750 (was $1200)!! $750 is almost unheard of to me. 

Someone get them! They are both so adorable, but I prefer the look of the Splendor/Gossip boy.

He definitely has that Ta-Jon look! :wub: :wub: :wub:

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

*$750!!!!* :new_shocked: Someone better grab that boy up!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 10 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816130


> Friendly bump!
> 
> Both males' prices have been reduced. The Splendor/Gossip boy is now only $1200 (was $1500)
> 
> ...


WOW! $750 for a *very *well bred maltese! That's unbelievable! :shocked:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 10 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816136


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 10 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816130





> Friendly bump!
> 
> Both males' prices have been reduced. The Splendor/Gossip boy is now only $1200 (was $1500)
> 
> ...


WOW! $750 for a *very *well bred maltese! That's unbelievable! :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


The Sassafras boy is darling. She probably lowered the price because he's getting older and she wants him in a 
forever home. His face is precious.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

They are adorable.....I wonder if I can sneak one more in without hubby noticing.........LOL


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 10 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816141


> They are adorable.....I wonder if I can sneak one more in without hubby noticing.........LOL[/B]


LOL!!! Go for it Maggie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 10 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816140


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 10 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816136





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 10 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816130





> Friendly bump!
> 
> Both males' prices have been reduced. The Splendor/Gossip boy is now only $1200 (was $1500)
> 
> ...


WOW! $750 for a *very *well bred maltese! That's unbelievable! :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


The Sassafras boy is darling. She probably lowered the price because he's getting older and she wants him in a 
forever home. His face is precious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also noticed he's not bred by Tammy, who is Pauline Viera?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Chapau Maltese in California.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow...I love boy #2 for $750. If only I wanted a 3rd! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how I love Tajon babies :tender: :tender: Those prices are incredible and so are those precious boys...oh if only....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 10 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816159


> Chapau Maltese in California.[/B]


Pauline is a very nice lady with beautiful dogs.


----------

